# staaaayy.. good dog..



## rallyxe (Jul 18, 2005)

DOH!!


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## MDowdey (Jul 19, 2005)

thats awesome and scary all at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2005)

A classic among the bloopers! 
A real classic! What fun!


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 5, 2005)

killer!!


----------



## Alison (Aug 6, 2005)

Hahaah :lmao: That's a great shot!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

ahhhhhh .. hes coming to get yaaa


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

bad dog !


----------

